# Cesar Millan's Lawyer is a God... Literally



## staffylovin (Feb 9, 2009)

According to the NY Times article about Cesar Millan. His lawyer is none other than the Almighty Himself!

Staffy Lovin: Cesar Millan's Lawyer is a God... Literally!


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

HOLLY CRAP $100,000 JUST FOR DOG TRAINING!!!!!!!!!! ugh somebody needs to smack some sence into him. what a greedy a-hole! if i could do that i would have my dream car by now!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

um.....ok........100K that's worse than some of the BYBs chargin 5K for a pup!!!!


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey man he is making money saving dogs sometimes, at least he is not out drug dealing or doing something worse you know what I mean? He helps rich people that can afford the service so if they have the money and do not have the smarts to reallize they are getting ripped off is their fault. Look at all those CEO's that got ridiculous ammounts of money for doing nothing, while us tax payers don't have enough income to live in a stable way.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> Hey man he is making money saving dogs sometimes, at least he is not out drug dealing or doing something worse you know what I mean? He helps rich people that can afford the service so if they have the money and do not have the smarts to reallize they are getting ripped off is their fault. Look at all those CEO's that got ridiculous ammounts of money for doing nothing, while us tax payers don't have enough income to live in a stable way.


right but i never said i agree with how much money ceos have for doing nothing, and im sure he does more "acting" then he does actual training. I can also presume that he caught a lucky break, otherwise he would be just another trainer making modest money for the services he provides.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

I know brother, I was just giving you an example of real scumb bags that make a lot of money for doing nothing lol. Honestly I know people hate him but I would love to go work for him, I love dogs and If I can help a dog that needs help I would feel very fullfiled. I really hate the corporate world and my fiance and I are thinking of starting our own business.


----------



## OverSt (Sep 17, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> I know brother, I was just giving you an example of real scumb bags that make a lot of money for doing nothing lol. Honestly I know people hate him but I would love to go work for him, I love dogs and If I can help a dog that needs help I would feel very fullfiled. I really hate the corporate world and my fiance and I are thinking of starting our own business.


I find it hard to understand how making alot of money makes you a scumbag.

Do you realize how much schooling, time, sleepless nights and brown nosing it takes to even come close to being a CEO of a high grossing company?

Trust me man, CEO's and most corporate types work just as hard as you do. Being a different occupation doesnt make a job not a job.

Just remember nothing in life is free.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

OverSt said:


> I find it hard to understand how making alot of money makes you a scumbag.
> 
> Do you realize how much schooling, time, sleepless nights and brown nosing it takes to even come close to being a CEO of a high grossing company?
> 
> ...


Well I don't know if you heard of the AIG bonus scandal but those people received undeserved bonuses for bankrupting their company and the bail out if I am correct came out of tax payer's money. I actually work in a corporate environment and I can tell you I do a lot less than the employees in the production line.


----------



## OverSt (Sep 17, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> Well I don't know if you heard of the AIG bonus scandal but those people received undeserved bonuses for bankrupting their company and the bail out if I am correct came out of tax payer's money. I actually work in a corporate environment and I can tell you I do a lot less than the employees in the production line.


Yes im familiar with the scandal. But we both know thats not the norm. And of course production line employees are going to do more labor than yourself. I mean you more qualified right? You've done work neccesary to become eligible for your position correct? Don't short change yourself boss. Unless your telling me you've had everything handed to you. It work to be on top. Besides, if they dont like working on the production line they shouldn't have signed up for it. Or better yet im pretty sure they see it as a stepping stone to getting where your at.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

OverSt said:


> Yes im familiar with the scandal. But we both know thats not the norm. And of course production line employees are going to do more labor than yourself. I mean you more qualified right? You've done work neccesary to become eligible for your position correct? Don't short change yourself boss. Unless your telling me you've had everything handed to you. It work to be on top. Besides, if they dont like working on the production line they shouldn't have signed up for it. Or better yet im pretty sure they see it as a stepping stone to getting where your at.


I like the way your think and it is how many people should think, however, not everyone is going to have a chance to become loaded like those CEO's. Unless you know someone you aren't climbingup the ladder:roll:


----------



## OverSt (Sep 17, 2009)

davidfitness83 said:


> I like the way your think and it is how many people should think, however, not everyone is going to have a chance to become loaded like those CEO's. Unless you know someone you aren't climbingup the ladder:roll:


Yup, thats the actually the real secret to sucess. BTW i do think 100k is a bit much for some dog lessons. It better come with the dog, lifetime dogsitting, personal chef for the dog and a range rover for me to drive him around in.


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

100K is an insane amount,he's got his little show fooling the public and raking in the cash for it.


----------



## thaim (Feb 6, 2009)

wat the hell was he charging before???? what was wrong with his previous asking price. wtf. what a bastard. what about the poor ppl who really want to have thier dogs trained and cant do it because no other trainer can... what a bastard.. lol. i will never look at him the same anymore...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

HA! and some of you were complaining that I was expensive! lol 
He is not in it for the dogs anymore he is in it for the $$$$$. That gives me more reason to dislike him. Like I said in the other Caesar post, he does nothing more than other trainers do everyday, he just got a lucky break and got a TV show.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

I still think you are expensive lol. and he is nutz!!


----------



## OverSt (Sep 17, 2009)

just put it this way. training should not cost more than the dog itself.


----------



## synno2004 (Jun 24, 2009)

*******Edited********


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

OverSt said:


> I find it hard to understand how making alot of money makes you a scumbag.
> [/er nothing QUOTE]
> 
> as a dog trainer for now i only charge 15 an hour. when i get my facility and have more years in it i am looking at charging a maximum of 100 an hour. i have never heard of a trainer charging more then 120 an hour for training. there is simply no need for it to be that high. it is only cuz he is famous. and his technuiques are frowned apon by a lot. but if someone wants to pay that much what ev i just think only a fool woul do that! and yes in a lot of cases making a lot of money does make you a scumbag. like my stuck up snobby aunts who wouldnt give a homeless child a penny.


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> OverSt said:
> 
> 
> > I find it hard to understand how making alot of money makes you a scumbag.
> ...


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

davidfitness83 said:


> hell no they wont go said:
> 
> 
> > Like when you go to Petco or Petsmart and they ask you if you want to give a 1 dollar donation and people say no. COme on it's only a dollar that can hopefully help a homeless pet, nobody ever does it when I go shopping
> ...


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> davidfitness83 said:
> 
> 
> > i know. when i go there i give at least a dollar. i mean how can you say no uless you just spent your last buck there!
> ...


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

StaffyDaddy said:


> hell no they wont go said:
> 
> 
> > Easy because money adds up... But it makes it wrong that I would rather spend that money on my dogs? _Yeah its a dollar just think of how little of that dollar actually goes to save the animals in a shelter_. I'd rather go give $5.00 directly to a shelter!
> ...


----------



## hell no they wont go (Oct 4, 2007)

what the hell is going on with the quotes!? oz quoted mwe but it xcame up as davidfitness's quote. and david fitness quoted oz but it came up as me. and i quoted something and it came up as me. wierd.


i get what you mean oz. but i sually can't say no to at leats a dollar tro save pets. i mean a dollar isnt much but other ppl donate as well and some more then a dollar and it all adds up. plus i feel like a bad person if they give me a bucn of change back and i dont donate ne.


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

performanceknls said:


> HA! and some of you were complaining that I was expensive! lol
> He is not in it for the dogs anymore he is in it for the $$$$$. That gives me more reason to dislike him. Like I said in the other Caesar post, he does nothing more than other trainers do everyday, he just got a lucky break and got a TV show.


 Exactly right,he got a show.Alot of people on these TV shows have someone doing the same things as they do for alot less money without the cameras and the fame of a TV show.I'm sure several are better than Ceaser.He's never impressed me at all.


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

davidfitness83 said:


> hell no they wont go said:
> 
> 
> > Like when you go to Petco or Petsmart and they ask you if you want to give a 1 dollar donation and people say no. COme on it's only a dollar that can hopefully help a homeless pet, nobody ever does it when I go shopping
> ...


----------



## davidfitness83 (Jul 7, 2009)

gh32 said:


> davidfitness83 said:
> 
> 
> > I donate directly to people I feel need it,not to some guy at the counter that might pocket it.Most people have families to feed,dogs of their own,bills to pay,gas to buy,etc.Some people bust their butts for the their money,I know several people that are picking walnuts for $6 for a hundred pound of nuts(after hulling)so they have gas money to go to work.Do you think these people have a dollar to spare.The way the economy is,there's not alot of spare money.I don't get mad at people because they don't donate money,they know their situation better than we do.
> ...


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I NEVER donate when they ask for me for money, where is that money going? to the HSUS, to PETA, to ASPCA or SPCA? No thank you! When you donate make sure you know where and who your money is going to help. Many if those groups are wacky animal groups....


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

hell no they wont go said:


> as a dog trainer for now i only charge 15 an hour. when i get my facility and have more years in it i am looking at charging a maximum of 100 an hour. i have never heard of a trainer charging more then 120 an hour for training. there is simply no need for it to be that high. it is only cuz he is famous. and his technuiques are frowned apon by a lot. but if someone wants to pay that much what ev i just think only a fool woul do that! and yes in a lot of cases making a lot of money does make you a scumbag. like my stuck up snobby aunts who wouldnt give a homeless child a penny.


15 dollars an hour? that is way too cheap!
I charge 45 an hour and in home 125 per visit but I always give good discounts if you buy multiple lessons at once.
How long have you been training?


----------



## gh32 (Dec 22, 2007)

I'd never put one red cent anywhere HSUS or the SPCA would get it.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

gh32 said:


> davidfitness83 said:
> 
> 
> > I donate directly to people I feel need it,not to some guy at the counter that might pocket it.Most people have families to feed,dogs of their own,bills to pay,gas to buy,etc.Some people bust their butts for the their money,I know several people that are picking walnuts for $6 for a hundred pound of nuts(after hulling)so they have gas money to go to work.Do you think these people have a dollar to spare.The way the economy is,there's not alot of spare money.I don't get mad at people because they don't donate money,they know their situation better than we do.
> ...


----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow I paid 75 dollars for a 10 week course at a dog club! It wasn't private. But they gave good individual attention to all.

As for donations.. I'd rather donate dog food or blankets to a shelter of my choice. As Perf said... your money could be going to the HSUS!


----------

